# Benefits of Becoming a Civil Engineer



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

How would becoming a civil engineer benefit a home builder/developer?

What kind of degree would you need ? Who certifies you?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

There a a variety of Civil Engineers. I spent 7 yrs. as a Utilities Engineer.

In a nutshell, you will be a gov't employee. Low pay, early retirement, good bennies. If you want a low profile, no encouragement, day to day job with a guarranteed future, this is for you. If you have any aspirations in your life, go into the public sector.

I wish that I could have those 7 yrs. back.


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*California Requirements*

Here is the scoop in this part of the land.

Why a General would need or desire to go thru the work to get this degree is beyond me. California Occupational Guide Number 39
Interest Area 5-A
1998 


THE JOB

CIVIL ENGINEERS plan, design, and direct the construction and 
maintenance of roads, bridges, pipelines, subdivisions, airports, waste 
water systems, and many other types of facilities. They may work in a 
specific field such as construction, land development, structural or 
hydraulic design, soil mechanics, waste water treatment, or solid waste 
management. The may also work with specialists on general problems such 
as soil or ground water contamination or energy development and 
conservation.

Civil Engineers may design the main features of a project, then direct 
the work of drawing plans, writing specifications and preparing final 
cost estimates. They may prepare deeds, property descriptions and 
right-of-way maps. In the field they usually do surveying, site 
investigation, or construction inspection or supervision. They may also 
sample and test soil or construction materials in the laboratory or the 
field.

In structural work, engineers may work on detailed calculations to be 
certain that design features meet all structural requirements. They may 
go into the field to make sure that work in progress conforms to the 
plans and specifications; they may also inspect existing structures that 
may need repair or replacement.

In transportation, engineers design streets and highways and plan 
alterations to improve traffic flow. They do survey work, draw 
preliminary plans, or inspect and test materials to be used in 
construction. They may also prepare reports on environmental impact. 
Engineers may further specialize in a particular part of the work such 
as improving traffic signs, planning and designing impact devices, or 
studying pedestrian traffic. Others study population growth and 
industrial trends to determine future transportation needs.


WORKING CONDITIONS

Civil Engineers work in many different settings, ranging from quiet, 
modern offices to job sites in remote areas. They may travel frequently 
or relocate temporarily while working on a distant project. They may 
work with other professional and technical personnel on temporary 
project teams.


EMPLOYMENT OUTLOOK

Many Civil Engineers work in city, county, state or federal government. 
Others work in engineering consulting firms or as independent 
consultants. Some engineers work for construction companies and a few 
teach in colleges or universities, either full or part time.

The California Projections of Employment, published by the Labor Market 
Information Division, shows that the number of civil engineers will grow 
at an average rate through 2005. (Projected growth for all occupations 
in California is expected to average 27 percent through 2005.)

Estimated number of workers in 1993 28,380
Estimated number of workers in 2005 34,790
Projected Growth 1993-2005 23%
Estimated openings due to separations by 2005 10,410

(These figures do not include self-employment or openings due to 
turnover.)

Employment in this profession is heavily influenced by fluctuations in 
construction activity and government hiring. Presently, employment 
growth in each of these areas is somewhat restricted. While the supply 
of inexperienced graduates is generally adequate for the number of 
entry-level positions, there are shortages of highly-qualified engineers 
with particular skills and experience. The strongest demand will most 
likely be in construction, transportation, energy production and 
distribution, environmental protection and seismic engineering. Due to 
greater reliance on computer technology in this field, opportunities 
will be especially good for Civil Engineers with training or experience 
in computer science. Seismic Engineers, Energy Production and 
Distribution Engineers, and Environmental Protection Engineers are in 
particular demand.


WAGES, HOURS AND FRINGE BENEFITS

The hourly median wage for Civil Engineers in California is $29.71.

Fringe benefits usually include paid vacation, sick leave and health 
insurance. Some employers offer retirement programs or profit sharing, 
as well. The normal workweek for Civil Engineers is 40 hours, with some 
overtime work required to meet project deadlines. Those working on 
construction projects, for example, often work overtime during busy 
periods.


ENTRANCE REQUIREMENTS AND TRAINING

Civil Engineers must combine mathematical and mechanical aptitude with 
an interest in community affairs and environmental issues. They must be 
able to organize, analyze, and evaluate technical data to solve detailed 
engineering problems and work as a team member.

High school students planning to become Civil Engineers should take 
college preparatory courses such as chemistry, physics and English, as 
well as shop and drafting classes. They should take as many math 
classes as possible, including algebra, geometry, trigonometry, and 
calculus.

A Bachelor of Science degree in civil engineering is the minimum 
requirement for most entry-level positions. Research or university 
teaching requires a masters or Ph.D. degree. Some schools have civil 
engineering curricula that are accredited by the Accreditation Board of 
Engineering and Technology (ABET). Employers advise students to acquire 
practical experience through summer jobs or college work-study programs. 
They also recommend computer science courses because of the reliance on 
computer technology in the profession.

Registration by the State Board of Registration for Professional 
Engineers is required of all consulting Civil Engineers and those 
responsible for approving plans, specifications, and reports. Many 
employers require registration for advancement to a specific level 
(Associate Civil Engineer in most public agencies). Registration 
requires passing two examinations and from one to six years of civil 
engineering work experience. Successful candidates receive a certificate 
of registration as a Civil Engineer.


ADVANCEMENT

Civil Engineers working in government usually begin their careers as 
junior engineers. As they gain experience, they may advance to 
assistant, associate, and senior-level positions. To attain higher 
salaries, qualified engineers working in civil service can move into
management and administrative positions.

Civil Engineers working in private industry can be promoted to more 
responsible jobs such as staff engineer, project engineer, or principal 
engineer. 

When qualified, they can work as a consultant in a private firm or 
enter administrative work where they can advance to the upper management 
level. A Master of Science degree is becoming increasingly important 
for advancement in civil engineering.


FINDING THE JOB

When filling entry-level positions, some employers conduct college 
campus interviews. Others request referrals from college placement 
centers or engineering department faculty. Higher-level jobs may be 
advertised in newspapers and professional journals. Employers and 
applicants may also use the placement services of professional 
societies, private employment agencies, or the California Employment 
Development Department. Government agencies generally issue civil 
service announcements describing all current openings which are filled 
through civil service hiring procedures.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

no, i dont want to become a engineer for a profession. my dad has been a contractor for 20 years and finally is taking the step to become a builder/Developer. I wanted to know that if i became a civil engineer, how would it benefit our business. What type of civil engineer would be related to home building? Do you think its a wise to become one or should i just concentrate on the bigger picture?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Just from what I've observed in the time I've been in the trades, an engineer is only needed from time to time for even the larger developers. I've seen them used mostly to design the utilities, sormwater control, and the street layouts for turning a large parcel into buildable lots for a subdivision. They are generally hired by the developer, for a certain cost per lot. The more lots the engineer squeezes out of the parcel (and has approved by the local authorities) the more the engineer makes. Seldom is an engineer ever needed for the construction of a dwelling, unless there's unique soil or similar geologic issues.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

IMHO a PE would be much more beneficial to the company.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

The majority of civil engineers working for State or Federal goverment are hookup men. Meaning politically. I know a civil engineer he is the head of I 55 around the joliet area. He is all hooked up with State politics. So the bottom line is this if your a civil engineer and you have a Father or a relative who has political juice it shouldn't be a problem. If you don't it could be tough to get a civil engineering job on the State or Federal level. I'm just being straight with you.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

747 is correct about it being political, I'd pleasantly forgotton that part.

Water mains ALWAYS cross over sewage force mains by a min. 16 ins........unless it interfers with the Mayors or major developers plans. The codes are allowed to be fudged in these instances.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

I think a structural engineer would be more useful to a construction company. After you get certified by the state, you can stamp building plans the same as an architect.


----------



## jeremyspoken (Sep 30, 2021)

PE would be significantly more useful to the organization.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Jeremy … 15 year stale discussion.


----------

